# Getting From Point A To B



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.komando.com/videos/4-12.asp


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd do it if it meant Sushi on the end!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

4ME said:


> I'd do it if it meant Sushi on the end!


x2

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

There is no way on God's green Earth that I would subject myself to that.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....are you KIDDING me ???????? Once again, makes me realize how good we have it here in our neck of the "global woods"....thanks for sharing Tawnya!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess everyone gets off at the last stop. I could not imagine trying to get out in between.

No way could I put up with that, talk about a mix of perfume and or sweat while riding.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I guess everyone gets off at the last stop. I could not imagine trying to get out in between.
> 
> No way could I put up with that, talk about a mix of perfume and or sweat while riding.


too funny! I can't even do jury duty due to allergies to perfumes, colognes and cigarette smoke. Can you imagine being in that train?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree that I wouldn't like it either. However, if we as spoiled Americans were brought up with that as the norm for transportation, we would not know any better. That is the way it is and they are used to it. Yes, most of us here in the BEAUTIFUL U.S.A. take a lot for granted and yes unfortunately, we are spoiled.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....are you KIDDING me ???????? Once again, makes me realize how good we have it here in our neck of the "global woods"....thanks for sharing Tawnya!


I was stationed in Japan while in the Navy many years ago. I got into a situation similar to this where you didn't have to hold on to ANYTHING to keep from falling. The attendants were not pushing anyone in, but it sure felt like it.

As far as realizing how good we have it? We could learn a LOT from the Japanese. You can set you watch by the train schedule, and they are some of the most friendly people I have EVER met while traveling. Much nicer than MOST Americans. I still get to travel to Japan every year or so, and ALWAYS look forward to it.


----------

